# Trip to OL!



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm road tripping up to MN for Labor Day weekend, and it's my birthday (Sunday), so I get to stop by Orchids Limited on Friday!! :drool: Now all I have to do is try to further narrow down my wish list since my husband has me on a budget  It's been a long hot summer, complete with two moves for me and my plants, so I'm happy to be settled in a house and adding to the collection again!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on all things, esp the birthday gift!


----------



## Candace (Aug 31, 2009)

Have fun and good luck sticking to a budget!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2009)

:clap: WooHoo! Have a safe, fun trip & let us know what you get! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2009)

:drool: I am sure that you will find a great selection there and that you will have difficult deciding what plants to take away with you!!! Good luck!!!  Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 1, 2009)

I won't be here, but be sure to tell Jason, that you are Miss Paph from slippertalk, and maybe he will give you a tour.

Congratulations on your Birthday!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2009)

Great b-day present!


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday. Dump your husband.


----------



## Hera (Sep 1, 2009)

No budgets allowed. Its just not healthy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2009)

Budgets are rules to be broken. Your husband doesn't have a chance!

Have fun at OL -- great birthday present!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry I won't be able to meet you. Julie and I are driving down on Saturday and will be at Orchids, Ltd. late in the afternoon. We then head to the state fair to pick up our orchids, which will have been on display Friday and Saturday.

If you like charlesworthii's, be sure to check out their crosses. I've gotten a couple of real nice ones from Orchids, Ltd. in the past year, including this one I posted recently. Happy hunting!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky girl! Have a great time. And to heck with budgets; orchids are a necessity after all.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha, thanks for the birthday wishes guys , and I enjoyed the comments about budgets...lol I can't push Too hard on the budget he set right now, b/c yesterday we realized just how much heat my plants lights give off when shut in a spare bedroom, and how much that's Not working even before enclosing the stand in yet a smaller area to help with humidity, so it looks like he's seeing my point about getting a small greenhouse sooner rather than later :evil: He'd much rather have a separate greenhouse that could have electrical/mechanical/computer controls in it for him to play with (engineer), than to have to make the whole house the temp the plants prefer or rework that room and add extra cooling to it for the better part of the year. (to illustrate, it's been unseasonably cool here, and the house took all day yesterday getting up to the 81F the thermostat is set at - it was 87 in the office/plant room before noon while it was 74-76 elsewhere, and 89 by 4pm  and that was with a fan blowing across the top set of lights and one pointed out the door of the room. Needless to say, this post is my break from moving the stand to the livingroom where the ceiling is vaulted, and setting up my watering system for the plants in smaller pots while we're out of town)

Thanks for the tip Robert! I got to be part of a tour a few years ago, but with a Hort class from NDSU, and not all of the students had the same interest in orchids as I do, so I definitely wouldn't mind another!


----------



## snow (Sep 2, 2009)

wished i could go. it.s a great place


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2009)

happy early birthday!
is he gonna bring a book or something else to entertain himself while you while away the hours?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 16, 2009)

*What I got!*

I've been a little slow to finally post what I got, so here it is at last! I took pictures right away after I got back - in the plant stand's new location Out of the room with the computer (it's amazing the amount of heat you get with a PC and lights running in a bedroom!). 
I had a great time at OL, as always, and got to roam around and get a short tour too  After much deliberation, I settled on the following plants.
From back to front:
Sander's Parish (parishii x sanderianum 'Mississippi River')
argus ('Volcano' x 'Great Argument')
wilhelminiae ('Biak' x 'Dark Chocolate')



I was even able to find two argus that were in very low sheath, so I chose the one with the darkest pigments  It's been progressing smoothly, and here it is now! (More photos later - after looking it up, regular blooming is in spring I guess, so I'm not sure how much longer it will be)



Sorry for the pathetic photo - the tripod comes out for blooms only, but you get the idea!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh and to Paphreek...thankyou very much...their charlesworthiis Are beautiful  but I've already killed one of theirs. Well, not completely, but I got too anxious and got one while in TX when I knew I couldn't control the heat very well, so I have one tiny sprout of it left in sphag 'n bag, just sitting there. I need to try again once I'm sure I'm settled in here as far as growing conditions - but I'm out of the leaky apartment, so I'm hoping my next attempt at that species & other int-cool ones goes better!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2009)

groovy!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Oh and to Paphreek...thankyou very much...their charlesworthiis Are beautiful  but I've already killed one of theirs. Well, not completely, but I got too anxious and got one while in TX when I knew I couldn't control the heat very well, so I have one tiny sprout of it left in sphag 'n bag, just sitting there. I need to try again once I'm sure I'm settled in here as far as growing conditions - but I'm out of the leaky apartment, so I'm hoping my next attempt at that species & other int-cool ones goes better!



Yeah, charlesworthii's don't do well in prolonged heat. That's something we didn't need to worry about all summer this year. I hope your new situation will let you grow more of your favorites!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2009)

Where are the phrags?!


----------



## ncart (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice purchase. 

My OS decided to invite Jason Fisher for the talk in November. My pre-order has been placed.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 20, 2009)

Limited space and funds Eric, no Phrags for me, more Phrags for you! LOL


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2009)

I have phrags from OL including one *they're* growing for me!


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice purchases. Glad you had a great time!


----------

